# Retrofit: Reverse Mirror Dip (Kerb View)



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

People said it wasn't possible, well now I've proven them wrong!

I can't take full credit for this as I based it from a guide for the A3. However I think I might be the first to get it working on the MK2 TT.






This requires a replacement mirror adjustment motor that supports the memory function, with a pair of potentiometers to measure the mirror position. This allows you to programme the 'dipped' position so that it adjusts to the same position every time, and it also returns to the same 'up' position.

You will need adjustment motor 8T0 959 577 A for RHD cars, which is used in multiple Audis. Annoyingly it isn't stamped with an Audi part number so they are hard to come across. The connector is not available as a separate part so I bought a cheap second hand A7 mirror, removed the adjustment motor and wiring loom and resold it for a profit, result! If you can't get hold of the connector, see the link at the bottom for an alternative solution.










Remove the mirror glass and adjustment motor (held with a central T10 torx, then prise the 3 clips with a flat screwdriver. This guide might help if you haven't done this before: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=254428. Also remove the door trim, details here: http://lz7w.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/door ... witch.html

Firstly I fed wires through to the mirror housing from the door module, following the routing of the existing cables. This is important so they don't snag on the window runners. 7 wires are needed, you may wish to reuse the existing 3, but I chose not to as I didn't want to cut off the original connector. Wrap them in cloth tape to keep it tidy. This is fiddly but not too bad of a job with the lower speaker removed so you can get your arm inside the door.

The adjustment motor itself has a raised section that the TT one hasn't, and it needs to be trimmed off with a dremel. The back plate is easily unclipped to do this. I then filled the gap with blu tac to keep water out:



















The next job is to trim the mirror housing internals using a burr. This shows the area I trimmed back to the same depth as the sunken circle part. I painted it afterwards to protect the metal:










You should then be able to fit the motor using the original torx screw. I had to cut a slither off the green connector to get it all to fit in.

Add pins to both ends of each wire and connect as follows:

Mirror adjustment motor connector (8-pin, green)
Pin 1 > door module pin 3, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 2 > door module pin 12, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is white)
Pin 3 > door module pin 9, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 5 > door module pin 2, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 6 > door module pin 5, mirror adjustment motors, earth (existing wire is brown/white)
Pin 7 > door module pin 1, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 8 > door module pin 4, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is red)

The finished result, before refitting the mirror glass:










Coding
Door Elect, Pass.-52 - Coding

Add 256 - 'Seat memory AND/OR Mirror with memory function installed'[/*]

Prefacelift:
Central Conv.-46 - Long Coding

Byte 11, bit 7 - enable 'Mirror Lowering with Reverse Rear'[/*]

Facelift:
Cent. Elect-09 - Long Coding

Byte 04, bit 3 - enable 'Mirror Lowering with Reverse Rear'[/*]

Usage
With the mirror knob set to the left, select reverse gear and set the mirror position as you want it to be in reverse. Then select 1st gear, put the knob back in the middle, and again to the left.

It will dip when put into reverse gear, and will return once you reach around 10mph, turn the knob back to the middle position or turn the ignition off.

Note the part and wiring differs for LHD cars, see the link below for details.

Credit to 'maccalo' for the inspiration and help: https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/d ... od.381843/


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Good job, soo jealous :x 
I wish i had the confidence to do this mod


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

This is something I really would like to do. Nice right up will save for future possible attempt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice job, that's actually quite a useful function to have.


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi MT-V6

Do all A7 mirrors have the dipping function and does it matter if you use the adjustment motor from a near side / offside door mirror?

Cheers


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> People said it wasn't possible, well now I've proven them wrong!
> 
> Coding
> Central Conv.-46 - Long Coding
> ...


I did check this some time ago and I believe these blocks are missing. I will check again. Maybe I was wrong or did not look in the right place.. Great writeup though. May give this a go summertime.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

RG500 said:


> Hi MT-V6
> 
> Do all A7 mirrors have the dipping function and does it matter if you use the adjustment motor from a near side / offside door mirror?
> 
> Cheers


I don't think so, it is important that it has the 8 pin connector (7 wires) rather than the basic 3 pin one. I had to go by photos online as typically there isn't enough details in the description.

A4, A5, Q3, Q5, Q7 all use it I believe, I'll add a complete list from ETKA later

It must be the left mirror from a RHD car to be compatible


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi MT-V6,

Thank you very much for the response, think I have managed to find one on ebay, 8 pin connector with 7 wires from a RHD A7 - passenger side door mirror 

I also have all the necessary parts for the power folding mirror install - so I will attempt to do this along with the kurb assist in a month or two's time when the weather improves.

I have a very similar car to yours - 2007 3.2 V6 roadster

I may need to PM you when the time comes if I get stuck!

Cheers

Lee


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I posted a guide for power folding mirrors too, in the KB


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

deextr said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > People said it wasn't possible, well now I've proven them wrong!
> ...


What age is your TT?


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> deextr said:
> 
> 
> > MT-V6 said:
> ...


Delivery Date October 2009 but Model Year according to Audi is 2010.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you know what CECM module 09 and convenience module 46 you have? The early separate ones or the later combined 09 one?


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

Brilliantly done MT, well done & thankyou.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I found something interesting earlier in the door module measuring blocks. The values for the potentiometers are there, so on my passenger side I can see the level of adjustment of the memory adjustment motor:









Compared to my driver side (standard MK2 mirror adjustment motor):


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Interesting, the entries are blank on my car - 2008 roadster TFSI


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

John949 said:


> Interesting, the entries are blank on my car - 2008 roadster TFSI


Yep, you would need to complete the mod as above in order to get these values and the kerb view function


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi MT-V6 - what passenger door control module do you have in your TT?

My TTs (MY2013) has 8J8959802J and it does not seem to have the pins to read the mirror motor potentiometers. This is probably also the reason why the entries for the X and Y potentimeter positions are blanks in the door module measuring blocks like John949 commented.

I wonder if the passenger door control module 8P0959802P from A3/8P would work in a TT... The coding is the same in A3 and TT.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have 8J8 959 802 H, which are also facelift modules. In cars where the dip was fitted, it came with power folding mirrors and so possibly the module needs to support both to have the pins? Obviously this is guesswork as there are no official documents for the TT as it is a custom retrofit

I wouldn't fit an A3 module as it wouldn't drop the windows, unless it's from an A3 Cabriolet? I'd stick with TT ones to be sure

There are a couple more versions of the module which support power fold mirrors


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks MT-V6 for the good info.

I was under the impression that 8J8959802H does not have all the 16 pins (out of the 18) populated, but since you have the module you surely know better...

My plan is to install only the dipping function to passenger side. Did your TT have -802D controller originally?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry - I meant to write that "I was under the impression that 8J8959802H does not have all the 14 pins (out of the 16) populated in connector C, but since you have the module you surely know better..."


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep it has 14. I'm not sure if the driver module also needs to support it...

I had prefacelift C originally, but swapped it when I fitted the power mirrors, which also involved repinning the connectors. Since you have facelift already it will be easier

I believe D modules are preface with power mirror support but not completely sure on that


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just been out and finally fitted it all. Works a treat, a brilliant mod and hopefully no more curbed wheels 

Thanks as always MT, your guide and wiring diagrams were perfect. 8)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good to hear!


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I have 8J8 959 802 H, which are also facelift modules. In cars where the dip was fitted, it came with power folding mirrors and so possibly the module needs to support both to have the pins? Obviously this is guesswork as there are no official documents for the TT as it is a custom retrofit.
> 
> There are a couple more versions of the module which support power fold mirrors


I have an Australian delivered MY2010 TTRS with passenger door module 8J8 959 802 E. When I look up the AMVs for it in VCDS, the 3 entries below Mirror Adjustment in group 7 are blank.

Does that mean my module can't be made to support the mirror dip function? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey bac another Aussie here 

Judging by the E assignment your module's revision is an earlier one so it would be safe to say that feature is not supported. You can source MT's recommended module though. I've done it and have gone from rev. B to H and mine definitely has the coding option.

Ps. Are you in our group?


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Judging by the E assignment your module's revision is an earlier one so it would be safe to say that feature is not supported. You can source MT's recommended module though. I've done it and have gone from rev. B to H and mine definitely has the coding option.


Thanks for the reply. I assumed that might be the case but one other post here suggested there were some earlier module revisions that did support folding mirrors and possibly (by association) the auto dip functionality. After a quick look the later modules seem to be around $400 USD before shipping and tax, which makes things a bit expensive (also need the updated mirror motor) for a single 'nice to have' feature.

One other thing I'd say as someone new to TTRS ownership is we Aussies really got (and continue to get) hosed on the pricing of these cars. My MY2010 would have been around $140K AUD plus ORC when new - Audi and others supposedly justify this by saying we get full house cars in Oz where buyers in some other markets get less gear. Well here's one example where we got the poverty spec (no power fold or auto dip on the mirrors).



ianpgonzaga said:


> Ps. Are you in our group?


Really new here so have no idea about groups or anything like that.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think there are other modules but I have only tested the ones posted. I could have a look maybe. Either way, I'm assuming that's for new parts? Control modules are all very expensive new, but much more reasonable secondhand

Mirror dip was never factory fitted but is a functional feature that can be retrofitted, hence having to modify the mirror internals


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey Brian.

Come intro yourself. https://www.facebook.com/groups/AudiTT8JAus/?ref=share

I've bought in many parts from eBay UK although sometimes it's hard when sellers are so "strict" with not sending internationally even when you've begged to cover the shipping.


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I think there are other modules but I have only tested the ones posted. I could have a look maybe. Either way, I'm assuming that's for new parts? Control modules are all very expensive new, but much more reasonable secondhand


Thanks but the problem with being in a country with only a small population of these cars is there's hardly any secondhand stuff available locally. And as Ian (I think?) said it can be very hard to convince sellers in UK/Europe/USA to ship secondhand stuff to Oz. Even if you can make a deal, international shipping has become so expensive over the last couple of years.



ianpgonzaga said:


> Come intro yourself. https://www.facebook.com/groups/AudiTT8JAus/?ref=share


Would be happy to but unfortunately not on Facebook or most other social media. When I get some time I might put up some pics and info in the gallery/member's cars section here.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you ever need anything shipping from the UK I'm happy to do that for you


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> If you ever need anything shipping from the UK I'm happy to do that for you


Cheers, that would be very much appreciated! 

At the moment I'd like to find out what a second hand mirror dip capable passenger door module would cost in the UK to see if it's worthwhile trying to ship one out. If anyone can give me some pointers on how to search for this stuff online that would be great.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For my 2007 Roadster, this feature requires electric seats. I have this box ticked but it doesn't work as I have manual seats.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Even after changing the mirror adjustor motor SJP? And coding the passenger door?


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

OK, so trying to figure out which revisions of the 8J8-959-802 door control module support reverse dipping functionality.

Found some used ones on the web, most are either 'E' which I have and doesn't work and a few 'J' ones which another forum member reported don't have the X-Y potentiometer values required either.

Potential options include 'B':









and 'C':









I'm hoping someone may be able to tell just by looking at them - to my eyes the 'B' module seems to have a lot more pins in the connectors than the 'C' version.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

B and C are the most basic early ones, I think. It depends if you want to do further mods such as folding mirrors?

E and J are lowline later models

D and H are the highline modules

To the best of my knowledge anyway. I can confirm H support all features


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

Not interested in folding mirrors, just the reverse dipping. No reasonably priced second hand 'H' modules available at the moment I'm afraid.

Which section(s) of the connectors shown in the photos in my last post above correspond to the door module pin numbers referenced in the 'how to' guide at the beginning of the thread? Interested to try and pin count the 'B' module connectors to see if they match up with the pin numbers required for mirror dipping.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No, sorry should have stated this is an OEM option for my Roadster. Evidently if I had electric seats, this is just a box tick to enable.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

bac said:


> Not interested in folding mirrors, just the reverse dipping. No reasonably priced second hand 'H' modules available at the moment I'm afraid.
> 
> Which section(s) of the connectors shown in the photos in my last post above correspond to the door module pin numbers referenced in the 'how to' guide at the beginning of the thread? Interested to try and pin count the 'B' module connectors to see if they match up with the pin numbers required for mirror dipping.


I think I have a diagram on my laptop, will have a look later. Be careful though as many modules have pins bit doesn't mean they support the coding


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> No, sorry should have stated this is an OEM option for my Roadster. Evidently if I had electric seats, this is just a box tick to enable.


Unfortunately not I'm afraid, it wasn't available on any MK2 TT, the mirror doesn't have the correct motor installed in any model. Despite the coding, it is not linked to electric seats (the MK2 electric seats are not coded, they are direct to permanent live)

For the hassle, it's a useful mod. I was recently away with a hire car and I found myself missing it


----------



## bac (Jan 31, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I think I have a diagram on my laptop, will have a look later. Be careful though as many modules have pins bit doesn't mean they support the coding


OK, sounds like it's the 'H' module or nothing if I want to be sure it will support the coding. Would still be interested to see the connection diagram if you can find it.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Bac - I can email you the conn diagram & diy guide for the mirror dip if MT-V6 cannot find it .

Br, meteor


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Rev. M door modules should also support it as you can see the option is there

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1949079


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is the pinout, same on both doors:


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

@MT-V6

I've successfully performed this mod on my 2012 TT Coupe using 2 different modules: 
1. 8P0-959-802-J
2. 8J8-959-802-F

Both modules produced the same result, however, the A3 modules didn't have the post-close window roll-up, so I bought the other module specifically from a 2010 TT Coupe.

I am however, now running into an issue that I kept having with the A3 module -- I also thought perhaps this issue was stricly to the A3 module, because the way that the mirror assembly is situated in the A3 is different, but now it is also happening on this new TT module I just installed.

The 3 Modules I now have are (make note that I am in the USA, so LHD passenger):

OEM: 8J8-959-802-J

A3: 8P0-959-802-J

TT: 8J8-959-802-F

I've literally done all of the wiring, correctly, per both yours and Maccalo's instructions:

Here is the pinout I have:










After I did the pinout, I then put my door back, just to connect the 32-pin, and then in VCDS enabled seat/mirror memory etc... and coded it. VCDS coding was successful.

Reverse dip works perfectly, however, I am having one issue, and that is with the mirror control switch. The mirror directions are way off--for the passenger mirror. The driver side is normal, as I have not done any modifications to it.

My mirror switch does the following:

Left = Down Mirror
Right = Up mirror
Up = Left Mirror
Down = Up Mirror

I've tried fiddling with different combinations on the 16-pin, but the ones that restore L and R functionality, Up and Down were flip-flopped, and then the reverse dip did = Up + Left instead of the normal Left + down....

I've also tried rewiring the 20 pin, per your post here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1768058, but this new module is facelift, dated 08/02/2010, and it has the same pinouts as my OEM 8J8-959-802-J facelift module (since my car is 2012 MY).

Any ideas?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Since the module and dipping is working correctly, I would say that the issue must be with the adjustment motor. There are different parts for LHD and RHD cars. Which part number do you have?

There is no Audi part number on it, but the MCI numbers do vary between the versions so we can probably work it out from that


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Since the module and dipping is working correctly, I would say that the issue must be with the adjustment motor. There are different parts for LHD and RHD cars. Which part number do you have?
> 
> There is no Audi part number on it, but the MCI numbers do vary between the versions so we can probably work it out from that


I followed Maccalo's suggestion -- the adjustment motor I have is: 8T0-959-578-A

It says "98562" on it

I believe it comes from an A3 -- I did heavy research to discover that both 578 and 98562 refer to passenger side, right?

I also want to add that I can't do "adv. measure values" on the new module, which is weird, because the A3 one did allow it:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Those numbers do look correct

And just to be clear, since swapping the module, everything else works fine, including the window switch, and you haven't swapped any other wires over?


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Those numbers do look correct
> 
> And just to be clear, since swapping the module, everything else works fine, including the window switch, and you haven't swapped any other wires over?


Yes, that's correct -- everything is functioning perfectly normal, including the reverse dip, minus the mirror controls (when switched to passenger side). I didn't replace, or fiddle with the wiring for the mirror control, since all of the work was done on the passenger door. I did try different wiring setups, swapping the colors around to see if perhaps I could get it to work, but no luck, so I just put all of the wiring back to the correct order, as per the table in a post above [again, matching both yours and maccalo's wiring for LHD].

I do have the opportunity to pickup an 8T0-959-577-A "95861" -- I am thinking about it, since you brought that up. But then -- wouldn't I have to rewire the 16-pin for RHD? I guess the only way to find out is to try?

What do you think? Should I look at anything else?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi prefuse07

Not sure about your set-up, but when I retrofitted the passenger (right) side dipping mirror to my face lift LHD TTS MY2013 I had similar problems in controlling like you. I found out that the wiring btw the door controller and mirror module found from net was incorrect for my TT. So - I figured out the correct wiring based on Audi Tech manuals:

Mirror end <-> Door control module J387
1 <-> 3 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
2 <-> 12 (adjustment motor, the factory installed wire was white)
3 <-> 9 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
4 <-> not used
5 <-> 2 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
6 <-> 5 (ground, the factory installed wire was brown/white)
7 <-> 1 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
8 <-> 4 (adjustment motor, the factory installed wire was red)

That worked perfectly for my car. I used 8P8959802H control module and a 8-pin mirror actuator motor used in Range Rover L322 and Evoque (+ some additional work to fit the actuator to the mirror body).

Maybe this is of help.

Br, meteor


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Perhaps the issue is with the LHD wiring then as mentioned. I'll try and have a look later


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

meteor said:


> Hi prefuse07
> 
> Not sure about your set-up, but when I retrofitted the passenger (right) side dipping mirror to my face lift LHD TTS MY2013 I had similar problems in controlling like you. I found out that the wiring btw the door controller and mirror module found from net was incorrect for my TT. So - I figured out the correct wiring based on Audi Tech manuals:
> 
> ...


meteor, thanks for this!

It's funny you mention the Range Rover adjustment motor, because I actually picked one up prior to getting the A3 motor, as I believe they are all the same motor produced by MCI.

However, I couldn't get the mirror dip to work as I wanted with the RR motor installed, and I thought it must just not work with Audi, so I gave in an picked up an A3 one. Then again, I was also using an A3 module, so now I am going to try putting the Range motor back in and rewiring to the specs you've indicated above.

As to your wiring instructions, funny enough, with my current setup, I actually tried that layout, and while L+R was correct, U+D was flip-flopped (up moved the mirror down, and vice versa), and I believe the reverse dip was inverted (see my drawing below).

Here is a page that I was using to track all of the different combinations of module wiring when I was trying to troubleshoot this:









*note that the wires on the mirror remain in the same order, I was just fiddling with them @ the module, because that was easier than having to remove mirror, unscrew and take the adjustment motor and 8-pin connector out etc...

I'm going to install the Range adjustment motor, and rewire it, i'll report back with my findings.

Thank you both for all of your help!


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ok, so I installed the Range adjustment motor, and wired it up as follows:

Mirror end <-> Door control module J387
1 <-> 3 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
2 <-> 12 (adjustment motor, the factory installed wire was white)
3 <-> 9 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
4 <-> not used
5 <-> 2 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
6 <-> 5 (ground, the factory installed wire was brown/white)
7 <-> 1 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
8 <-> 4 (adjustment motor, the factory installed wire was red

I then went back into VCDS and recoded everything

Now, neither R or L work on my mirror control switch, and U and D are flipped (Up moves mirror down, Down moves mirror up).

Reverse Dip does the following: Up only.

I then went back into VCDS and recoded it to be RHD, but still same issue as above persists.

I am at a loss for what to try now...

This is the adjustment motor I am using: https://www.landroverpartscounter.com/oem-parts/land-rover-mirror-motor-crp500041

I guess I can try rewiring it again, in different combinations, but I'm not sure what else to try after that...


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the problems - I sent you two PMs with a more detailed info for your crosschecking.

br, meteor


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

@meteor

Thanks for the PMs -- ttforum won't let me send PMs yet, so posting here.

I did exactly as your PDF guide mentioned, and that's why I am so confused as to why this isn't working.

Literally, using the same steps -- Range Rover adjustment motor, my module is 8J8-959-802-F, and it does have the same pin-out as an M, D, H module, so that's not the problem.

I did the mod to the metal part on the mirror, so that the adj. motor fits in.

There seems to be something weird going on that I can't figure out. I don't think it's the module, and it doesn't make sense for it to be the adjustment motor, because both motors I have are for the right (passenger) side.

The one thing that IS peculiar about my F module, is that I can NOT see "Adv. measure values", it is greyed out in VCDS. Also, when I go into "Coding", that little yellow bubble does not appear on this module (It did appear on my OEM J module, as well as the A3 one I purchased) -- if you go a few pages back in this thread, you will see pictures.

Going to try different wiring combinations with the Range motor installed to see if maybe that will fix it...

I'll report back my findings.

Thanks again for helping me, really appreciate it!


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

I took some photos about the circuit board of the controller I used (I even dowbloaded it's FW). I can send them also for your crosschecking - I'll send you a couple of more PM's.


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

meteor said:


> I took some photos about the circuit board of the controller I used (I even dowbloaded it's FW). I can send them also for your crosschecking - I'll send you a couple of more PM's.


email sent


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I tried multiple different wiring combinations with the Range motor installed. No matter what though, I could only get U+D to work on the mirror control switch, L+R would not work, no matter what combo I tried, and then if I switched the Y and X around, only L+R would work, and no U+D, so I just gave up.

Really bizarre....

Ended up putting the A3 motor back in, and rewiring it back to:

Mirror end <-> Door control module J387
1 <-> 2 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
2 <-> 4 (adjustment motor, the factory installed wire was white)
3 <-> 1 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
4 <-> not used
5 <-> 3 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
6 <-> 5 (ground, the factory installed wire was brown/white)
7 <-> 9 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
8 <-> 12 (adjustment motor, the factory installed wire was red)

Mirror controls are still messed up, as before:

Left = Down Mirror
Right = Up mirror
Up = Left Mirror
Down = Up Mirror

But at least reverse dip works.

I hope to get this working proper one day!

Again, thank you both MT-V6 and meteor, for emailing and helping me out.

Maybe if I can figure a way to learn how to flash the H module FW onto my module, that might work?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

prefuse07 said:


> Maybe if I can figure a way to learn how to flash the H module FW onto my module, that might work?


To flash the module you only need a 
1. Flashfile 
2. VCP (VagCan Pro) cable & software *OR* VAS cable & ODIS Engineering Software.


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> prefuse07 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if I can figure a way to learn how to flash the H module FW onto my module, that might work?
> ...


I've got a binary of the H module Firmware -- do you know if the HEX V2 cable works as a VAS cable for ODIS?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

prefuse07 said:


> I've got a binary of the H module Firmware -- do you know if the HEX V2 cable works as a VAS cable for ODIS?


Both VCDS HEX V2 and HEX NET Cable are not capable of flashing a module.


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> prefuse07 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a binary of the H module Firmware -- do you know if the HEX V2 cable works as a VAS cable for ODIS?
> ...


Is there a thread/section on here that goes more into detail on ODIS and flashing?

I'll spend some money on a VAS cable if I can buy ODIS somewhere, or if there is a forum member willing to help with it


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

prefuse07 said:


> Is there a thread/section on here that goes more into detail on ODIS and flashing?
> 
> I'll spend some money on a VAS cable if I can buy ODIS somewhere, or if there is a forum member willing to help with it


Nope, I tried searching for that info a year ago but did not find anything helpful. I managed to flash my instrument claster by just following the ODIS-E instruction manual. I was able to unlock Laptimer and Needle Sweep on a TT cluster by using TTRS flashfile. 





ODIS is available at Aliexprss.


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Update:

I purchased an 8T0-959-577-A "98561" aka Driver side adjustment motor and installed it -- same thing still happening.

So, there must be something going on either with my pass door module J387, or the wiring in my car is weird too, though I doubt that, because when I look @ Adv. Measure Values on the Driver Side door, when i make the appropriate movements to the mirror control, the proper values appear:

Left = -X Direction
Right = +X Direction
Up = +Y Direction
Down = -Y Direction

I think the wiring issue is specific to the door module, and I can't figure out if it's the 16-pin (which doesn't make sense because I've tried a TON of different configurations), though I've not really played around with the 20 Pin, or 32 Pin.

Await your opinions...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Things that come to mind:

- Door modules don't support the feature?
- Door module coding incorrect? Did you add 256 to the passenger door coding only?

Another thing is the coding of the convenience module on my prefacelift vs the BCM on your facelift. Did you code the BCM module 09? And if so what did you change?


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

For anyone reading/following this thread -- I got it to work with the help of meteor.

Him and I were chatting via email, and he helped me figure it out.

Thank you, and if any US members are interested, this mod is quite easy to do, and I highly recommend it.

Cheers!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed your reply there. What was the issue in the end?


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I missed your reply there. What was the issue in the end?


It's crazy as hell how it worked for me, but here goes:

I had my car wired per your indications (because that is the only way that the Reverse Dip was working properly), and I had tried a variety of different configurations, to see if I could get it working as intended. Note that I left the wires on the mirror adjustment motor alone, all of the rewiring I did were at the pins on the module itsef.

Here is how I wired the Module:
2, 4, 1, 3, 5, 9, 12

However, my mirror control switch was all bungled up, as seen in the many posts above.

The mirror switch would do the following:
R = Down Mirror
L = Up Mirror
U = Left Mirror
D = Right Mirror

* note again that Reverse Dip would work perfectly fine...

After several troubleshooting attempts, Meteor finally recommended I try rewiring it to LHD configuration (3, 12, 9, 2, 5, 1, 4), and to reconnect my OEM J module back in, to see if my mirror control switch would still be out of whack...

So I reconnected my J module, NO VCDS recoding, and left the module wired as above: 3, 12, 9, 2, 5, 1, 4

Mirror control switch performed as follows:
R = Right Mirror
L = Left Mirror
U = Up Mirror
D = Down Mirror

So I plugged my F-module back in, no VCDS recoding, and left the module wiring as I had redone it above: 3, 12, 9, 2, 5, 1, 4 -- SUCCESS!!!!

Mirror controls are working as they should:
R = Right Mirror
L = Left Mirror
U = Up Mirror
D = Down Mirror

Reverse Dip working as it should.

I guess the J module brought everything back into alignment? (weird isn't it?!)

Anyway, all is well now, and I want to thank you and Meteor again for your time and help on all of this.

But it's still weird that I had to put my J module back on for it to like "reset" everything or whatever it did...


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes - it was an odd case. It may be that switching LHD coding to RHD back and forth a couple of times with mixed RHD and LHD wiring confused some of the ecus so totally that coding back to LHD did not set all bits back to right order. Probably L/RHD coding is not something which is supposed to be modified in a 'ready made car'.

Glad that you got it finally working - you did not give up


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Weird, maybe the module hadn't stored the coding correctly, or disconnecting power to it caused it to reset somehow?

Is the "LHD" bit here a typo?


prefuse07 said:


> After several troubleshooting attempts, Meteor finally recommended I try rewiring it to LHD configuration (3, 12, 9, 2, 5, 1, 4), and to reconnect my OEM J module back in, to see if my mirror control switch would still be out of whack...
> 
> So I reconnected my J module, NO VCDS recoding, and left the module wired as above: 3, 12, 9, 2, 5, 1, 4


Because that is the RHD pinout like I have used on my RHD car?



MT-V6 said:


> Mirror adjustment motor connector (8-pin, green)
> Pin 1 > door module pin 3, mirror adjustment potentiometer
> Pin 2 > door module pin 12, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is white)
> Pin 3 > door module pin 9, mirror adjustment potentiometer
> ...


Just to confirm, which was the final adjustment motor you ended up using in the end?

Glad you got it sorted in the end anyway. It's a real alloy wheel saver


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

*Adjustment Motor:
*
8T0-959-577-A "98561"

*Module:*

8J8-959-802-F

I also have the Adjustment Motor: 8T0-959-578-A "98562" -- as well as an adjustment motor from a 2017 Range Roger Evoque, though I couldn't get up/down to work -- but again, all of this was when I was also having the issues with my mirror control switch not working properly.

I am mentioning the Range motor, because meteor is currently succesfully using the same adjustment motor, and his mirror controls + reverser dip work fine.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting, so you are using the RHD motor and RHD wiring, but in a LHD car

I wonder why there are different parts available then?


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yeah, beats me....

But I bet I can put the LHD adjustment motor and it will work fine -- I just don't want to fuss with it anymore after that whole saga I had to go through earlier :lol:

What's even weirder is that I'm using a RHD Adj. motor on a LHD module, with RHD wiring.

My module came from Germany, and if I recall -- they are LHD...


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello, I am planning the reverse mirror dip retrofit. 
Could anybody confirm that 8J8 959 802 D control module could work?

I have an Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 2008.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

lukeexecute said:


> Could anybody confirm that 8J8 959 802 D control module could work?


My guess would be yes, as that is a MAX version. I assume that you already have power folding mirrors?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > Could anybody confirm that 8J8 959 802 D control module could work?
> ...


No, I don't have power folding mirrors, I don't have the D control module either. But, I found it in reasonable price to buy it. 
I can't find an H module in reasonable price at the moment.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What modules do you have now? Is the mirror dip not working on them?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> What modules do you have now? Is the mirror dip not working on them?


I don't really know. 
I tried to remove the door panel but I didn't have the right tools. I have ordered some tools and I am waiting to find out.

But I also found the D module for 38€ on eBay so I bought it anyway.

I think the chances are to have a basic control module that doesn't support mirror dip.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I see. That D module should be fine but let us know how it goes. I assume you have a coupe?

That's a good price for that module too


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes I have a coupe.

Next step is to find the mirror motor, cables and 8pin adapter.

Or try to find a used mirror, but it seems too difficult to choose the correct one.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

in my case do you think I can follow your tutorial since I have the left side guide?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep it's the same prices but a different motor. See the Audi Sport forum link on my first post, as a few LHD people have done it there


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Well after successfully retrofitting the door puddle/warning light & cruise control, I thought of gioving this ago. Got the new motor and new loom all fitted. Coded the relevant coding in addresses 09 (CECM) & 52 (Pass Door Module) & programmed the setting as per MT's instructions, but nothing happens when engaging reverse.

I have the following door module fitted* 8J8959802G* with label file 1L0-909-702-MIN3. Does anybody know if this module is incompatible with reverse dip function?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm, I'm not sure which modules are supported and there is nothing official we can check. Mine are H revision which is a MAX3 module, but I'm not sure what others have had

The extra mirror pins you added - are there physically pins in the module at the same locations? You will notice some pins are missing (same on all modules) but I'm wondering what ones are missing from yours. Mirror connector pins 6 and 10 will almost certainly not he there, for reference


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure which modules are supported and there is nothing official we can check. Mine are H revision which is a MAX3 module, but I'm not sure what others have had
> 
> The extra mirror pins you added - are there physically pins in the module at the same locations? You will notice some pins are missing (same on all modules) but I'm wondering what ones are missing from yours. Mirror connector pins 6 and 10 will almost certainly not he there, for reference


Thanks for reply. That'll be next port of call, check physically that if the pins are fitted to the module. I suspect the pins are missing.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It could potentially be a firmware thing too, even if the pins are there.

Also double check the coding again as it's not unknown for coding not to be saved even if vcds says it has, though the door modules tend to be fairly reliable in that regard


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> It could potentially be a firmware thing too, even if the pins are there.
> 
> Also double check the coding again as it's not unknown for coding not to be saved even if vcds says it has, though the door modules tend to be fairly reliable in that regard


I've just had a look at the door controller, and I suspected there is not many pins populated on the relevant controller. So I can confirm that a *8J8959802G* is not compatible with reverse dipping.

I had a look at the board inside the controller where the pins are missing, there is tracks on the PCB leading to the vacant pins. I am thinking of adding board pins to see if this would work. Failing that then it have to be a new controller. How easy is it to code in a used part to my car. I do have full access to VCDS-MOBILE & HEX-NET dongle. I've never had to add a used part before, so am a bit clueless.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Starting with the simple question - yes a second hand part is easy to swap. Just fit it and copy your coding across. Or otherwise the vcds coding hint will help. Be warned that coupe and roadsters have different parts

The other question about fittings pins. This is actually similar to something else I have been playing with. you can buy another module (if lucky a cheap broken one) and put the pins across. They are a push fit, so can be pulled out with needle pliers, and pushed back into your existing one. This is hit and miss as to whether it would work on your module, bit if you try it out please post back here because I like this kind of project  the fact the PCB has tracks is a positive sign.

The second option is trickier, bit GEN3 MAX modules seem scarce at the moment and quite pricy, so it could work out cheaper overall. Either with a faulty spare, or just a cheap and common MIN module


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Starting with the simple question - yes a second hand part is easy to swap. Just fit it and copy your coding across. Or otherwise the vcds coding hint will help. Be warned that coupe and roadsters have different parts
> 
> The other question about fittings pins. This is actually similar to something else I have been playing with. you can buy another module (if lucky a cheap broken one) and put the pins across. They are a push fit, so can be pulled out with needle pliers, and pushed back into your existing one. This is hit and miss as to whether it would work on your module, bit if you try it out please post back here because I like this kind of project  the fact the PCB has tracks is a positive sign.
> 
> The second option is trickier, bit GEN3 MAX modules seem scarce at the moment and quite pricy, so it could work out cheaper overall. Either with a faulty spare, or just a cheap and common MIN module


Well, I've managed to repin my 'G' module & nothing. I would suspect that the firmware/software needs to be flashed with an applicable label file? So, off to find a reasonably priced *D* or *H* module. Has a *B* module been confirmed working for this mod?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Shame, I think you might be right about the firmware. Possibly the EEPROM could be copied over but it's all a bit trial and error at that point


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Bit of an update, I managed to get myself an *8J8-959-802-B*. After installing the B module & coding I now do not get ANY mirror adjustment on the passenger side. So I can confirm that a *B* doesn't work. So, it looks like I will have to source a reasonable priced *D,F *or *H* module.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Fitted an *F* module today & nothing, [smiley=bigcry.gif] , I do have all the functions in regards to door lock, window & mirror. I have noted that I cannot access Advanced Measuring Values as this is grey out in VCDS. Also noted that there is no label file loaded with this module, think this I why AMV's is greyed out. Can VCDS label files be loaded in to modules?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

> B - GEN1 MAX
> C - GEN1 MAX
> D - GEN3 MAX
> E - GEN3 MIN
> ...


These are the modules and their types according to the VCDS label file.

It does appear from your findings that GEN3 MAX modules required. So you have tried G, B and F so far? According to this post https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9458203, F did eventually work (different pinning with a LHD car)

Just to confirm, you are swapping and coding the passenger side module only? Have you coded the BCM module 09 (for your 2010 car)?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> These are the modules and their types according to the VCDS label file.
> 
> It does appear from your findings that GEN3 MAX modules required. So you have tried G, B and F so far? According to this post https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9458203, F did eventually work (different pinning with a LHD car)
> 
> Just to confirm, you are swapping and coding the passenger side module only? Have you coded the BCM module 09 (for your 2010 car)?


Yes, I have swapped the J387 PASSENGER Door Module only & I have enabled the Seat Memory byte in the CECM (Address 09) & Door Module (Address 52), Wiring hook up is as per your instructions in post #1.

I will double check the wiring in due course. I can confirm that 14 out of the 16 pins in connector *B* are populated in the *F* module. One thing that baffles me is the lack of Advanced Measure Value in VCDS or is this a red herring?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you mean that the advanced measuring button is not available? Probably due to the missing label file. You can add the label file manually I think, though I wouldn't know of it was a MIN or MAX module... You could try asking on the Ross Tech forums as maybe it is a bug that it's missing?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Do you mean that the advanced measuring button is not available? Probably due to the missing label file. You can add the label file manually I think, though I wouldn't know of it was a MIN or MAX module... You could try asking on the Ross Tech forums as maybe it is a bug that it's missing?


Well success was short lived :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif]. I've got it working but with issues. It works, if I carry out an adaptation to a BCM/CECM channel like increase/decrease comfort turn signals or turn auto lock on/off etc. Everything works fine, ignition off, key out & ignition back on & the dip function keeps working as advertised.

But my issue is when I lock the car by the fob, I lose the reverse dip and any other adaption that I have changed. This leads me to suspect that the BCM/CECM fails to store the new learned valve/function????????


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What coding/adaptation are you doing on the BCM? I have a CECM/CCM in my car so it's a little different. I don't believe any adaptations are required, just coding, possibly to Byte 4 Bit 3?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> What coding/adaptation are you doing on the BCM? I have a CECM/CCM in my car so it's a little different. I don't believe any adaptations are required, just coding, possibly to Byte 4 Bit 3?


I'm not doing any adaptations for the mirror dip function, these are me just finding out if the CECM is storing new adaptations, which it seems it dosen't.

Yes the mirror has been coded in the CECM via long coding helper & coded in the Passenger Door Module. Do you think it could be a bit in the coding that prevents the dip from function all the time??


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok that makes sense. Can you confirm the coding isn't being lost? Eg after you reset the ignition and the dip stops working, does the BCM and pass door module still have the right coding?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Ok that makes sense. Can you confirm the coding isn't being lost? Eg after you reset the ignition and the dip stops working, does the BCM and pass door module still have the right coding?


I can confirm that the correct coding for the passenger door (0000884) remains & Bit 3 in Byte 4 for the CECM is still present as well when turning ignition off & locking car using the key. *The function only stops when locking car on the fob*.

It's just weird that if I go to adapt another installed function of the CECM as well, this gets lost when locking the car using the fob.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That is odd, so it is affecting other things too?

When it stops working, are you able to adjust the mirror back in to the dipped position manually, and then for that journey the dipping works again?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> That is odd, so it is affecting other things too?
> 
> When it stops working, are you able to adjust the mirror back in to the dipped position manually, and then for that journey the dipping works again?


Yes, the mirror is still fully adjustable manually. The only way to get back the reverse dip function, is that I adapt a channel in the CECM. This works until I lock the car using the fob & so the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm unsure what you mean by "adapt the channel", please can you explain? Once coded, there are no adaptations that I know of


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> I'm unsure what you mean by "adapt the channel", please can you explain? Once coded, there are no adaptations that I know of


Sorry for the confusion.

What I mean is that to get the dip function back working, I adapt a completely independent function of the CECM (Address - 09), e.g. Comfort Turn Signals, Auto Lock/Unlock e.t.c. *I'm NOT trying to "adapt" the dip function, as there is no adaptation option available for the dip function.* I adapt a completely different channel/function. Please see attached pictures of my explanation (not very good :? :? )

Would my CECM be compatible? How do I find out if the module is Low/Mid/Highline?

*It seems to me that my CECM fails to store any new functions when the car is locked by the fob.*


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

When I did this mod (keep in mind that I am in the USA, so I am doing this to passenger side only).

The only thing I replaced (besides the mirror motor of course) was the J387 Passenger "F" door module, per MT's instructions. My driver side J386 module remained untouched. Also note that I have a 2012 TT Quattro, which is facelift with the 2nd gen EA888.










Hopefully this helps?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am not sure what could be causing that, it does seem strange and also unrelated to the mirror dipping. Just to confirm, do all the other functions on the passenger door work? Especially the mirror functions?

Prefuse07, what BCM part number do you have?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> I am not sure what could be causing that, it does seem strange and also unrelated to the mirror dipping. Just to confirm, do all the other functions on the passenger door work? Especially the mirror functions?
> 
> Prefuse07, what BCM part number do you have?


Yes, all other functions work correctly. I carried a bit more further investigation this morning, I lose function when any button (lock or unlock), is pressed on the fob.


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Here we go, hopefully this helps:


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

prefuse07 said:


> Here we go, hopefully this helps:


Thanks, for the info, I've figured out what was wrong, see post.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

*SUCCESS!!!!*

I've had sit sown and had a fresh rethink, as you recall I was losing the dip function & any subsequent adaptations (unrelated) when I operated the lock/unlock using the remote fob, something had to be connected to the this. On reviewing the various bytes for the CECM, I noticed that there was a bit that was enabled that got me thinking, so I deselected this bit and tested, it all works perfectly plus the adaptations that I carried out as well have returned. The offending bit was found in byte 9 bit 4. See attached.

Thanks MT & Prefuse07 for your help.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's interesting, thanks for reporting back  that is interesting. Can you have different adjustments set for each key then? Would be interesting if you could test it out


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> That's interesting, thanks for reporting back  that is interesting. Can you have different adjustments set for each key then? Would be interesting if you could test it out


I would imagine this would be seat positions/air con settings for different drivers. Wouldn't know how to test&#8230;


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

In effect the new mirror motor is a 'memory' motor, as the extra wires are for potentiometers so the modules can store it's position.

Since this key setting affected it from working, could you try using the spare key and setting the 'dip' to a different position? Then see if when using the initial key it keeps its original position?

Memory seats are separate again as they have their own module usually. Again not a TT option but it's a potential project using other VAG parts haha


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

beautiful edit congratulations you are really very good; sorry if I fall into OT but I don't know where to find the specific topic; by chance do you know how to manage the 2 exterior mirrors with the remote control in the exact same way as the windows open and close?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> People said it wasn't possible, well now I've proven them wrong!
> 
> I can't take full credit for this as I based it from a guide for the A3. However I think I might be the first to get it working on the MK2 TT.
> 
> ...


for left-hand drive (Italy) how can I search for materials?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

There are 2 approaches:

1) Find a used complete mirror from an old Audi A4, A5, A6, A7, Q3 that has memory function. This mirror should have a motor with letters AE and 98561, or GD. See the Audi sports forum. Some part numbers I found through online parts catalog

A4
8K1857410G
8K1857410AH
8K1857410AJ
8K1857410AK
8K1857410C ??

A5
8F1857410AG
8F1857410AL
8F1857410AF

A6
4F1857410AM
4F1857410AS

I couldn't find a used mirror so I took the second approach

2) Gather the parts:
- 8 pin left side motor (8T0959577A) has MCi part number 98561 (top) and letters AE (bottom)
- 8pin Green connector for the mirror € 0,42 | 8 Hole 9-965382-2 Auto Reverse Motor Wire Plug Rearview Mirror Motor Cable Socket For VW
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msy9n5Z
- Automotive Cables FLRY-A https://www.conrad.com/search?search=Fl ... pe=regular (I bought 7 cables 0,50 of 3 meters each - I will need 1m max I think)
- 8J0 898 011 bolts kit for the mirror (in case you destroy a sensitive torx screw). Find it from AUDI
- 6Q0868243 door clips (in case you brake some)

In both approaches you will need a suitable Control Door Module. 8J8 959 802 H / 8J8 959 802 D (maybe works)

Then it seems that the correct wiring connection for LHD is:
LHD:
Mirror end - Door control module
1 - 2 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
2 - 4 (mirror adjustment motor +12v)
3 - 1 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
4 - not used
5 - 3 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
6 - 5 (mirror ground)
7 - 9 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
8 - 12 (mirror adjustment motor +12v


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Piggybacking on what Luke said ^ above.... For anyone who is trying to have this done on the Passenger side for a LHD car.

Look through this thread -- I am in the USA, so LHD. And I did this successfully to my 2012 TT, however, I DID have some issues, so please read through the full thread before sending me PMs. 

Happy to help, but please read first!


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I am trying to complete the mirror dip function.

I have a LHD car while I am in Greece.

According to the info I should have bought part number 8T0959578A that has MCi part number 98562 (top) and letters AC (bottom).

While I couldn't find one in a good price I bought 8T095957*7*A that still has MCi part number 98562 (top) and letters AC (bottom). This is a motor from an A3 LHD for the Driver Mirror.

The result is that mirror movements are wrong. 
Up is right
Down is left
Right is Up 
Left is down

Options are:
1) buy the correct motor
2) try to make the motor seat in the mirror frame turned 90 degrees clockwise
3) maybe there is a way to flash it or alter it in a way that moves correctly

I have tried to put back the the old door module and then back the new one but didn't work out.

Also for LHD you won't have to use the burr to make space in the mirror base. It doesn't have the same middle metal part like drivers mirror base. I will try to post an image later on.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

lukeexecute said:


> I am trying to complete the mirror dip function.
> 
> I have a LHD car while I am in Greece.
> 
> ...


I used the connections below:
LHD:
Mirror end - Door control module
1 - 2 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
2 - 4 (mirror adjustment motor +12v)
3 - 1 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
4 - not used
5 - 3 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
6 - 5 (mirror ground)
7 - 9 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
8 - 12 (mirror adjustment motor +12v

Maybe I should try to reverse the Vertical and Horizontal adjustment potentiometers. 
Do you think that could work?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

> Usage
> With the mirror knob set to the left, select reverse gear and set the mirror position as you want it to be in reverse. Then select 1st gear, put the knob back in the middle, and again to the left.
> 
> It will dip when put into reverse gear, and will return once you reach around 10mph, turn the knob back to the middle position or turn the ignition off.


1) Engine ON
2) Mirror knob to the left (RHD) or to the right (LHD)
3) Reverse Gear
4) Adjust mirror to the desired dip position
5) 1st Gear or D
6) Mirror knob to middle
7) Mirror knob to the left (RHD) or to the right (LHD)
8) Mirror knob to Middle or Engine OFF

Is that correct? Could somebody confirm?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

lukeexecute said:


> 1) Engine ON
> 2) Mirror knob to the left (RHD) or to the right (LHD)
> 3) Reverse Gear
> 4) Adjust mirror to the desired dip position
> ...


Yes, this procedure is right. That's how I set my passenger mirror on my RHD car. To keep the function, *leave* the mirror switch in the left position for a RHD car & right position for a LHD car.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

lukeexecute said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to complete the mirror dip function.
> ...


I have done a lot of testing, trial and error. 
*Current Connections are:*
Mirror end - Door control module
1 - 3 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
2 - 4 (mirror adjustment motor +12v)
3 - 9 (vertical adjustment potentiometer)
4 - not used
5 - 2 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
6 - 5 (mirror ground)
7 - 1 (horizontal adjustment potentiometer)
8 - 12 (mirror adjustment motor +12v

*Current status is:*
1) Dip Mirror works
2) Control via mirror knob is incorrect (Up=Left / Down=Right / Left=Down / Right=Up)
If the motor was fitted turned 90o Clockwise (like it will be fitted in the driver's side) then the control would be correct.

As you know the mirror has 7 cables: 
1) (+)
2) (-)
3) (GROUND)
4) Vertical Movement 1
5) Vertical Movement 2
6) Horizontal Movement 1
7) Horizontal Movement 2

Whatever change I tried to do to cables 4-7 (Vertical and Horizontal), always the mirror controls were the same (Up=Left / Down=Right / Left=Down / Right=Up). Nothing Changed.

When I change (alternate) 1 and 2 (+ and -), then: 
1) Mirror Dip does not work
2) Mirror Control Left and Right are correct, but Up and Down is incorrect (is reversed). Again, whatever change I tried to do to cables 4-7 (Vertical and Horizontal), always the mirror controls were the same.

So for the moment, I have left it with the initial setup.

Any ideas?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's correct. Changing the pins of the potentiometers won't change the direction on the motor, it will just give strange readings to the module

I think there is some discussion in this thread for LHD cars, as the pins in the post I linked to didn't work correctly


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> That's correct. Changing the pins of the potentiometers won't change the direction on the motor, it will just give strange readings to the module
> 
> I think there is some discussion in this thread for LHD cars, as the pins in the post I linked to didn't work correctly


I did what prefuse and meteor suggested, but it didn't work for me. 
I think that I will need to purchase the correct motor.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I have used many combinations:

I ended up using then one used by MT-V6 for the RHD Audi: 
Mirror adjustment motor connector (8-pin, green)
Pin 1 > door module pin 3, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 2 > door module pin 12, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is white)
Pin 3 > door module pin 9, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 5 > door module pin 2, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 6 > door module pin 5, mirror adjustment motors, earth (existing wire is brown/white)
Pin 7 > door module pin 1, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 8 > door module pin 4, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is red)

Mirror Dip worked. 
Left/Right worked. 
Up/Down works in opposite direction.

I will accept it for the moment and I will try to find the correct motor to try if it works correctly.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

This is a question for Prefuse07 and Meteor that I think they have LHD. 
Unfortunately I cannot send PMs for the moment.

Where is the connector of the mirror located? Is it on the bottom left as the arrow?









In that case did you cut metal part on the mirror motor base to fit?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Interesting, so you are using the RHD motor and RHD wiring, but in a LHD car
> 
> I wonder why there are different parts available then?


Hello MT-V6. I was reading very carefully through the posts and I realised that prefuse07 actually uses a RHD motor on a LHD car.

I bet that if he put the spare LHD motor that he has it won't work like mines does not work. 
That's because you have to make the motor sit on its frame turned 90 degrees clockwise. So then you will have to cut some metal from the frame.

It seems to me that even for LHD cars you have to use the RHD motor with RHD wiring. 
So maybe I have to look for 98561 motor.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

> This is a question for Prefuse07 and Meteor that I think they have LHD.
> Unfortunately I cannot send PMs for the moment.


Yes - I did the mod to a LHD car to right side mirror.

The original 3-pin actuator mirror connector in my car was located exactly like in your picture - i.e. bottom left.

Since the new MCI 8-pin mirror actuator with automatic dipping capability I used is a bit thicker than the old 3-pin actuator, I removed aluminum from the mirror body (the shiny aluminum part - painted black later) - see the picture

Hope this helps


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep as above, you will need to trim some metal out for the larger connector to fit. Is it plenty thick enough to account for the small amount that needs removing. If you are fitting the motor rotated from where it should be, I am sure that would be giving you strange results

I've seen your posts on Audi Sport but bear in mind that thread is for the A3, so maybe they didn't need to trim theirs due to the shape of the mirror internals on the A3


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

meteor said:


> > This is a question for Prefuse07 and Meteor that I think they have LHD.
> > Unfortunately I cannot send PMs for the moment.
> 
> 
> ...


Meteor thank you for replying. 
Are you sure that the original 3-pin was located bottom left? It is very strange. 
I have a spare mirror (as I purchased power folding one) and the 3-pin is located bottom right.









Many other listings on eBay from spare mirrors show the 3-pin connector bottom right too.

Trying to fit the new 8-pin connector on the base actually did not sit flat bottom. It was a little bit raised. I left it that way knowing that I will loose some milimiters from X and Y direction. But it is not that much. 
You decided to trim the metal part to make it sit flat bottom.

On the other hand if you look at the driver's mirror (which is the passenger mirror for the RHD), the 3-pin connector again sits bottom right.









Note also the metal part in the red circle. This part is not present on the other mirror and that's why MT-V6 or any other RHD should trim this part to make the 8-pin sit on its frame. He has posted a nice photo in his first post.

So my next question is, do you know what mirror motor you have on your TT? Is it MCI AC 98562 (8T0 959 578 A) or MCI AE 98561 (8T0 959 577 A). (https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/diy-a3-8p-reverse-mirror-dip-mod.381843/post-3389015)


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

I apologize - I should have been more careful with my answer. I do not have a picture of the original mirror assembly so I cannot say for sure any more which way the 3-pin actuator was. However, I managed to find the actuator - its number is 301015. The new 8-pin actuator type is 311026 (from a Range Rover) - see the picture.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

meteor said:


> I apologize - I should have been more careful with my answer. I do not have a picture of the original mirror assembly so I cannot say for sure any more which way the 3-pin actuator was. However, I managed to find the actuator - its number is 301015. The new 8-pin actuator type is 311026 (from a Range Rover) - see the picture.


Thanks. It makes sense know.
I will order a new mirror motor (driver's side with memory) and I think that will work as expected.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

lukeexecute said:


> I will order a new mirror motor (driver's side with memory) and I think that will work as expected.


You've just challenged the TT Forum genie... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

do you guys by chance know how many mm is the Allen key (hexagonal) that is needed to unscrew the mirror lock bolt? will it probably be a 2mm?


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

It is 3mm.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I basically have to order a BETA Allen wrench, and I wouldn't want to make a mistake, at the moment I don't have the car available to check, I had already ordered a 4mm but too large, so are you sure it's a 3mm hexagonal?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

A drill bit would probably be more suitable :lol:


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> do you guys by chance know how many mm is the Allen key (hexagonal) that is needed to unscrew the mirror lock bolt? will it probably be a 2mm?


I did it recently. It was a 3mm to all four (4) mirrors I worked with. 
I damaged the head of the bolt only on one out of four mirrors.

Spray it with WD40 before trying.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys by chance remember which key should be used to unscrew the mirror lock bolt? is an Allen screw (hexagonal) of how many millimeters, 2 or 3?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you referring to the one in the middle of the adjustment motor? If so, a little torx, something like a T10 I think


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

today I checked on mine and it seems to be a hex key but on some tt it seems not so


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

meteor said:


> It is 3mm.


ok then to unscrew the soft silver bolt, you need a 3mm hex wrench and could you tell me the exact name of the wrench or a link where you can find a good one? should be a T20 by case hex and not torx right?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

If it's 3mm, you'd just want a 3mm bit. The 'T' sizes are torx sizes


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> If it's 3mm, you'd just want a 3mm bit. The 'T' sizes are torx sizes


maybe it is 2mm


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

lukeexecute said:


> meteor said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize - I should have been more careful with my answer. I do not have a picture of the original mirror assembly so I cannot say for sure any more which way the 3-pin actuator was. However, I managed to find the actuator - its number is 301015. The new 8-pin actuator type is 311026 (from a Range Rover) - see the picture.
> ...


As I said I ordered a new motor and it worked.

Even for a LHD car you need the drivers side mirror motor like the one that MT-V6 used (1st post) and the same pin out.

I ordered the mirror motor in the pictures below, which is from a Q7 4M and it doesn't need any mod to the rear case as it fits as it is.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

1) does this have the reverse lowering function?

2) is this ok on left hand drive tt?

3) can you enter the spare part code?

4) how many wires do you need to pass?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> 1) does this have the reverse lowering function?
> 
> 2) is this ok on left hand drive tt?
> 
> ...


1) yes
2) yes I have a LHD TT (Greece)
3) 8T0959577A 
4) If you keep the 3 existing wires then you need 4 more wires. In total you need 7 wires.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting, non having to grind the housing certainly makes the mod a lot easier


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

What is interesting is how the exact same part number has two different types of mirror motor??

I was looking if the part number (in online ETKA) is different but it is not.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> > 1) does this have the reverse lowering function?
> ...


my mirrors are electrically adjustable, electrically foldable, heatable and electrically shielded, so I have no free cables available, I have to pass them all exnovo; 1) 7 new cables have to be passed and where should they be connected?

once the central t10 was removed, I was unable to remove the rotor (motor) from the frame body, perhaps for fear of forcing or perhaps because there is some safety system; there are three hooks hooks right?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > armran said:
> ...


Your existing mirror motor should have 3 wires. So, you can still use these 3 wires and add 4 more to make them 7.

I preferred to pass 7 new wires and not use the existing 3.

You will need this 8-pin connector 
€ 0,52 2％ Off | 8 Hole 9-965382-2 Auto Reverse Motor Wire Plug Rearview Mirror Motor Cable Socket For VW
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOcxRvN

The wires should go from the mirror motor to the door module (window motor).
You can see the pinout in the first post of MT-V6.

Did you remove the 4 torx screws of the metal frame?
You have to apply force to the three points shown in a picture some posts above.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

perfect then I have already passed the 4 wires and if I remember correctly I also connected them when I opened the panel to install the lights under the mirrors so as to take the work forward

obviously the function must be coded?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

You would always need to add extra wires as this isn't a TT option. You could potentially use the existing 3 wires but I chose not to, mainly as I was experimenting and didn't want to modify the original wiring. Now I know it works, I'd probably just use them


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

a few years ago when you installed the courtesy lights under the mirrors, while I had opened the door panel and while I was holding the motor of the right mirror, I carried out some work by passing the 4 wires that reach the mirror up to the door control unit ( in my case right side because I have the drive on the left); so I have the 4 extra wires already passed, I just have to replace the motor, buy the pin and stop

the 4 more wires that I passed, to which pin should they be connected in the door control unit and to which pins of the new connector?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

First of all you will unclip the 3 cables already have for the white three pin connector going to the mirror motor. Attach new pins and make them longer if required.

Mark the colors and unclip them too from the door module OR verify that they are on the correct pins below.

Then follow the pinout below:

Mirror adjustment motor connector (8-pin, green)
Pin 1 > door module pin 3, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 2 > door module pin 12, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is white)
Pin 3 > door module pin 9, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 5 > door module pin 2, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 6 > door module pin 5, mirror adjustment motors, earth (existing wire is brown/white)
Pin 7 > door module pin 1, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 8 > door module pin 4, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is red)


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I found these:

1) despite having searched with the code you provided, I only find for left side mirrors; can it be mounted in my case on the right side surely?

2) what is the difference between having the final letter "A" and not having it, can I also take the one without the "A"?

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Verstelleinheit ... 1114796418

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-A4-A5-A6-Q ... 632-2357-0

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vWQblG

I would need to know on which cars this engine is fitted as standard, do you know for sure?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

from what I understand without the final "A" it has no memory, so it's not for me right?

instead I await your confirmation if I can mount it on the right and in this case I order immediately!


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> I found these:
> 
> 1) despite having searched with the code you provided, I only find for left side mirrors; can it be mounted in my case on the right side surely?
> 
> ...


1) Yes, we need the left mirror even if it will go to the right mirror

2) B will fit directly, A needs modification. But, I am not sure that these motors from Ali will do. I wouldn't buy it.

None of the links you provided will do. 
The first one is not 8T0959577A. 
It is actually 8T0959578A. The seller is wrong.

The second one is three pin.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> from what I understand without the final "A" it has no memory, so it's not for me right?
> 
> instead I await your confirmation if I can mount it on the right and in this case I order immediately!


First of all you need 8pin. 
A and B refers to the back case of the motor. Try to see the difference.

B will fit without modification.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

```

```
it seems to me that I realized that those without the final letter have no memory, those with "A" have 8 pins and memory and those with a B may not be adapted


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> > I found these:
> ...


how do you understand that it is different, in the advertisement shows the correct code everywhere ?!

where could I find it at a not exaggerated price?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I am sorry. 
I thought that by A and B you were referring to AliExpress item.

I don't know what A at the end of the part number means.

DO NOT BUY any product from the links you have posted. No one will fit.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

ok, how do i find the correct one? I anyway before buying place here and disturb you for confirmation ok?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

> how do you understand that it is different, in the advertisement shows the correct code everywhere ?![\quote]
> 
> The problem with these mirror motor are that they don't have the part number on them (8t0959578A or 8t0959577a). So, the seller can be confused.
> 
> ...


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok ok


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> ok, how do i find the correct one? I anyway before buying place here and disturb you for confirmation ok?


No problem. 
You could also PM me if you like.

I searched through eBay and I didn't find one at the moment.

In any case, I cannot tell you that I am 100% sure. You will buy at your own risk!


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> > ok, how do i find the correct one? I anyway before buying place here and disturb you for confirmation ok?
> ...


here i can't figure out where to read the code, would this be by chance?

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-A3-A4-A5-A ... 637-2357-0


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

No these are not originals. 
You cannot find the code on them.

The code is on the other side.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

here can you see it?

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-A3-A4-A5-A ... 637-2357-0

https://www.ebay.it/itm/PORSCHE-MACAN-9 ... 635-2958-0

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Unita-regolazio ... 634-2357-0


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

lukeexecute said:


> You could also find motor with letters GD and 311026 at the bottom. This one will fit without modification to its base.


Is this the Q5 one?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > You could also find motor with letters GD and 311026 at the bottom. This one will fit without modification to its base.
> ...


Q7 4M


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

https://www.tarostrade.it/motorino-per- ... 43968c1310


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

lukeexecute said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > lukeexecute said:
> ...


Ah yes, you posted that previously. When you say no modifications, do you mean to the rear case of the adjustment motor? I assume the metal mirror housing still needs trimming to make space for the larger connector?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

what codes does your frontally report? where did you find him?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Ah yes, you posted that previously. When you say no modifications, do you mean to the rear case of the adjustment motor? I assume the metal mirror housing still needs trimming to make space for the larger connector?


I mean the rear case of the adjustment motor.

As for the metal mirror housing:
1) for the RHD, so for the left mirror, you definitely need to trim the metal for the connector to fit. That's because the connector sits down and right "looking towards the passenger". 









2) for the LHD, so for the right mirror, you can decide to trim or not. In that case the connector sits again down and right but this time "looking away from the car and the passenger". If you don't trim the adjustment motor will fit but not completely flat. But it is not that bad. I decided NOT to trim it.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> what codes does your frontally report? where did you find him?


https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/posts/3389015/


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

so can I also look for this other engine for the right side?

8 pin right side motor (8T0959578A) has MCi part number 98562 (top) and letters AC (bottom)


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> so can I also look for this other engine for the right side?
> 
> 8 pin right side motor (8T0959578A) has MCi part number 98562 (top) and letters AC (bottom)


NO.

Look only for:
You have to find motor with letters AE and 98561. With this one you have to modify the back of the case to fit to the base.

You could also find motor with letters GD and 311026 at the bottom. This one will fit without modification to its base.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok ok

if by any chance you find something at a good price could you please notify me?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I can not find; I look for it in q7 4m from the wrecker carriages?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> I can not find; I look for it in q7 4m from the wrecker carriages?


I can't find either. 
I sent you a PM yesterday. Have you checked?

The same mirror motor has Range Rover but I don't know the exact model and year.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I think that the mirror in the link below will probably work but I cannot say for sure.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Land-Rover-200 ... 635-2958-0


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

lukeexecute said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > lukeexecute said:
> ...


So one of the 4M0 959 57* type ones? Do you know if you used the one ending:
- 577 - Q7 left LHD
- 577 A - Q7 left LHD and RHD
- 578 - Q7 right RHD
- 578 A - Q7 right LHD and RHD

It looks like it should be either of the A revisions as they support memory


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Seller had 8T0 959 577A in the description. 
This is the original listing. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-Q7-4M-Aus ... 634-2357-0

I bought it because "Meteor" had bought the same (GD marking)


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> > I can not find; I look for it in q7 4m from the wrecker carriages?
> ...


I didn't notice there was pm, after work I check everything


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> I think that the mirror in the link below will probably work but I cannot say for sure.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Land-Rover-200 ... 635-2958-0


the code on the front is not like one of the two you wrote me a few posts above


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I know, but it seems exactly the same as the one I bought.

AE and GD are verified to work. 
Maybe other codes work too. It is a risk but you never know.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

will the audi control unit recognize it? this will have perom with reading codes for land Rover door control unit


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Maybe Meteor could answer this.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

this would be perfect right?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't understand if this is good or not ?!

https://www.ebay.it/itm/264840274054?_t ... %7Ciid%3A1


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

lukeexecute said:


> Seller had 8T0 959 577A in the description.
> This is the original listing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-Q7-4M-Aus ... 634-2357-0
> 
> I bought it because "Meteor" had bought the same (GD marking)


I see, must be incorrectly listed somehow as the 8T part is what I have with the back case that needs modifying, and was not fitted to the Q7 4M, but at least I now know the MCI numbers. Thanks for the help. I'll have a look for one and update the first page of the guide when I get around to swapping it


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> I don't understand if this is good or not ?!
> 
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/264840274054?_t ... %7Ciid%3A1


This is not good. 
I have used this motor and the problem was that the mirror controls were not working correctly. 
LEFT was LEFT
RIGHT was RIGHT
UP was DOWN
DOWN was UP.

I have this motor spare on my desk!


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

As I have understood, we have to find a mirror motor that:
1) has 8-pin (means memory),
2) has a hole on the back case
3) has the same appearance as GD, AE etc
4) and most importantly, it was fitted in the original vehicle with the 8-pin looking down and right

AC motor for example had 1 and 3, but not point 2 and 4. It was fitted to the original vehicle with the 8-pin down and left, thus confusing the mirror controls.

So, if the UU motor I sent you yesterday (the one to risk for) was fitted to the Range Rover mirror with the 8-pin looking down and right (does not matter if it is Left or Right mirror) then I believe that will work.

I don't if what I wrote makes sense.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

have you tried to swap the up and down cables? if you try and everything works even the lowering in reverse, I'll buy it for you


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I think the problem can be solved but it must be understood which are the PINs dedicated to up and down to reverse them


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> have you tried to swap the up and down cables? if you try and everything works even the lowering in reverse, I'll buy it for you


I had tried all the possible combinations and nothing worked.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> I think the problem can be solved but it must be understood which are the PINs dedicated to up and down to reverse them


I wouldn't suggest you to try.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> As I have understood, we have to find a mirror motor that:
> 1) has 8-pin (means memory),
> 2) has a hole on the back case
> 3) has the same appearance as GD, AE etc
> ...


how can we understand it if facing downwards?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> > I think the problem can be solved but it must be understood which are the PINs dedicated to up and down to reverse them
> ...


Ok!

you already have this, you could try it and if it goes sell it to me


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

lukeexecute said:


> I think that the mirror in the link below will probably work but I cannot say for sure.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Land-Rover-200 ... 635-2958-0


how do we ask Meteor? I do not know who he is


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > As I have understood, we have to find a mirror motor that:
> ...


1) Looking at pictures maybe in eBay or google. I couldn't find something
2) Asking Range Rover parts supplier


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > armran said:
> ...


I have already try it. 
I have made all possible combinations to the pins and nothing worked out.

I could sent it to you (you will pay just the shipping cost), try it yourself and if it works, then I will sell it to you. 
If it doesn't work send it back.

BUT, I wouldn't suggest you to try it. I am 99% sure it won't work.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> lukeexecute said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the mirror in the link below will probably work but I cannot say for sure.
> ...


Maybe sent him a PM.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

I do not know if 311003 works in your TT. I do not have any additional info on this matter.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I asked if maybe he has others

https://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-q7-4m-SPEC ... 634-2357-0


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I took some time reading this thread from the first post.

MT-V6 had used 8T0-959-577-A, which WORKED. This is AE.

Meteor had used a motor from Range Rover L322 and Evoque, which WORKED. This was the GD one. The same as the one I finally used.

Prefuse07 used a motor from Land Rover (CRP500041), which DID NOT WORK. This is UU if I search on eBay. So, @armran DO NOT RISK with UU motor.

Prefuse07 also used 8T0-959-578-A, which DID NOT WORK. This is AC. I also used this one and DID NOT WORK.

Prefuse07 used 8T0-959-577-A, which WORKED. This is AE.

So, for the moment we know that: 
GD, AE work. *GD is a better option while you don't need to modify the back of the case. 
AC, UU (or CRP500041) do not work.

There is another option, which is UC. Range Rover part number is LR015051. 
I am struggling to find a picture showing this motor on his frame, in order to be 99% sure that it will work. 
But, looking the metal frames of the models that the LR015051 fits to, the wiring is down and right, so most probably UC will work.

There are plenty of UC motors on eBay. 
Anybody willing to try?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

great job you are great! GD seems to have understood both on audi q7 4m right?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> great job you are great! GD seems to have understood both on audi q7 4m right?


If the eBay's seller description was not wrong, then yes GD was on Audi Q7 4M too.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

no in fact I understand well it is useless to try it plus you have already tried it yourself


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm taking it € 70 shipped, a bit expensive but I'll take it

on this I will just have to cut the small tube on the bottom and seal it correct?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, that's correct. 
You may also want to trim the metal frame a little bit in order for the motor sit completely flat.

I didn't trim the metal while I think it doesn't make a big difference to the movement of the mirror.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

in our case it is not necessary because for them who have the right-hand drive, the mirror must be folded more to the right and down but for us despite being specular, in fact it is not necessary because our motor is also turned to the left like theirs


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I bought it, we hope to try it as soon as possible; some time ago when I mounted the lights under the mirrors, I passed the 4 cables to take the work forward but I did not connect them so I still have to remove the panel and disassemble the mirror again


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

```

```
guys good morning, i'm waiting for the mirror motor to arrive someday and a doubt is arising in me; my car is equipped with external mirrors that can be adjusted, heated, folded and dimmed electrically, will it be enough to replace the engine and the wiring from 3 to 7 PINs or is it also necessary to replace / modify something in the control knob of the mirrors themselves?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

You don't need something more.

If I were you I would add another three wires because I think that the three already existing are not long enough and they will make your life difficult connecting them to the new connector.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys hello, would you help me to find the code of the 3 PIN female connector compatible with the male connector that goes into the stock motor? I need it to extend the stock wiring not wanting to pass other 3 wires and not wanting to cut them to lengthen them!

I also wanted to ask you if by chance the 3 original wires (the white cable, the white and brown cable and the red cable) must be moved from their native PINs in the door control unit or if they remain in the same position


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That connector has no part number/not available separately. It's some kind of molex kind I think


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

You don't have to re-pin the existing 3 wires. 
But you have to put them in the correct position to the new 8-pin. 
Red goes to pin 8
White goes to pin 2
Brown white goes to pin 6


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

for example, the white wire is also found from the original to PIN 12 in the door or should it be put on for this modification?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, the frame that supports the scooter must be disassembled, right? if I don't remove it, can't I extract the motor?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

as for the 4 new cables, I connected them using original repair cables (the ones you see yellow in the photo) to their respective PINs 2, 9, 3, 1 and marked by 4 colors that reach the mirror.

PURPLE wire = PIN 2
GRAY wire = PIN 9
GREEN wire = PIN 3
WHITE wire = PIN 1

4, 5, 12 should remain in their original positions

it remains for me to understand if I can remove the scooter without having to disassemble the entire mirror or if I have to


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> guys, the frame that supports the scooter must be disassembled, right? if I don't remove it, can't I extract the motor?


I think you can, but it should be more difficult.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

the fact is that I did not understand the correct mechanism to release the three pins


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> the fact is that I did not understand the correct mechanism to release the three pins


Luckily I have my old mirrors still available, so watch the video below to understand. 
I have already removed the T10 middle torx and the 4 T20 torx holding the metal frame.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

ok you are my idol! so just leverage at any point


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I said many times, just use a flat screwdriver on the 3 points, you can see them in the photo I posted earlier


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

yes yes true you have said many times, it is my fault that I did not understand how to leverage; so in the end just put a screwdriver and pry at any point


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I managed to disassemble it with the help of this abs lever and without disassembling the mirror


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

the motor has arrived, now I should modify it to be able to house it, can I simply cut the extra part of the external side or do I have to cut also the internal one?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought about cutting (1) and leaving (2) what do you say?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I think that cutting number 1, number 2 will fall also. You have to make it water resistant.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I try to mount without adding sealant, I think it's perfect like this


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

to screw to cut the original connector or decided to lengthen the wires with original repair cables, I sealed with a heat shrink tubing. I have encountered problems in being able to hook the motor, I think I will be forced to cut the metal or file the plastic where the 8-pin connector is, say that if I force myself I can avoid cutting

do you think having extended the original cables in this way can cause problems?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

summarizing:

1) I passed 4 wires from the mirror door module.

2) I extended the three original wires so as not to cut them and not to pass others

3) I bought the mirror motor AE 98561 which I will use on the right, having the guide on the left

4) I cut and filed the protruding rear part of the new motor

5) I still have to mount the green socket

6) I have to do the coding

7) I will use the following diagram

Pin 1> pin 3 port module, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 2> pin 12 port module, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is white)
Pin 3> pin 9 port module, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 5> pin 2 port module, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 6> pin 5 door module, mirror adjustment motors, ground (existing wire is brown / white)
Pin 7> pin 1 port module, mirror adjustment potentiometer
Pin 8> pin 4 port module, mirror adjustment motor (existing wire is red)

if I'm doing something wrong, can you tell me?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> summarizing:
> 
> 1) I passed 4 wires from the mirror door module.
> 
> ...


It seems correct to me. Go on.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

did you also see the photos of the posts above?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> did you also see the photos of the posts above?


Yes


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

@Armran, have you coded it in VCDS yet?

What is the status, is it working?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys I've assembled everything, everything works but I can't do the encoding because I have the VCDS at home in another city, I'll be back here in two weeks to complete!


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

to seal the hole you used that I didn't understand from the first page tutorial?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, as I said above, the motor works perfectly, I connected everything and it goes identically as from the original but the automatic downward movement does not go; Could it be due to not having done the encoding yet?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

armran said:


> guys, as I said above, the motor works perfectly, I connected everything and it goes identically as from the original but the automatic downward movement does not go; Could it be due to not having done the encoding yet?


I think that you have to enable it first with VCDS. 
Then it will work.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

ok then i will continue next week when i come back and let you know


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

in my case, having the drive on the left and the mirror with modification is on the right, what coding should I carry out? is the same as those who drive on the right only that I will have to do it on the right-hand side control unit?


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

armran said:


> in my case, having the drive on the left and the mirror with modification is on the right, what coding should I carry out? is the same as those who drive on the right only that I will have to do it on the right-hand side control unit?


You will go into the passenger door module, and do the coding from in there. I believe I posted screenshots of what I did a few pages back, but if not, would be happy to help guide you through it again.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

you are very kind thank you, as soon as I come back next week I dedicate myself to it

theoretically the coding should be identical with the difference that instead of carrying it out on the left door, I will carry it out on the right one


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys good morning, i just did the encoding in the mirror but i don't understand if it works correctly! as soon as I engage reverse gear, the mirror lowers only if the knob is selected on the mirror (in my right case) and as soon as I remove reverse the mirror stays low; I have to move the knob to the central position to adjust the mirror correctly is this normal?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

That's the way it works. 
If you leave the knob to the right, then when you accelerate it will return to its position.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

leaving the knob and then putting the gearbox in D a and moving forward, the mirror remains low to me, I have to move the knob to the center to fix the mirror


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Try these steps.

1) Engine ON
2) Mirror knob to the left (RHD) or to the right (LHD)
3) Reverse Gear
4) Adjust mirror to the desired dip position
5) 1st Gear or D
6) Mirror knob to middle
7) Mirror knob to the left (RHD) or to the right (LHD)
8) Mirror knob to Middle or Engine OFF


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

if you leave the knob on the right side, take out the reverse gear and go forward (in D) does it settle automatically? I don't understand what I could have done wrong or what should I do anyway?


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I think yes, but I will test it again and let you know.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

ok, if you can let me know as soon as possible, I'll be back in the garage soon! if you can, also show me the exact encoding you made, I followed the one on the front page of MT perfectly

PS also a friend of mine with A3 8p did this job and it works identically to mine, in my opinion there is something wrong


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I would probably use the car in about 1,5 hours.

I have ObdEleven.

Comfort system (46) -> Long coding -> Mirror Lowering with Reverse Gear (only with memory seats) -> active

Passenger door (52) -> Coding -> added +256

If you put the knob to the center OR if you turn off the engine, does the mirror returns to the initial position?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

mine is my11 so I don't have the 46 but I have encoded at Byte 4 bit 3 of 09

yes, if you put the knob in the center, the mirror returns to the correct position, I have not tried turning off the engine


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I confirm that even with the knob turned to the right when I accelerate the mirror returns to its initial position


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

armran said:


> if you leave the knob on the right side, take out the reverse gear and go forward (in D) does it settle automatically?


Yes, even if you leave the mirror adjuster selector switch to the mirror in question, it should come back to normal state when you put the car in "D" and accelerate up to 20 mph.

I was having some similar issues with my passenger mirror (the side I did this on) when I first did this, and meteor helped me sort it out, which is why this thread is so long now. But for me to fix it, I had to temprorarily plug back in my OEM module which somehow "reset" everything, and then I reinstalled the new window module and averything has been solid since.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys like not said, it works perfectly, at 15-20kmh it is positioned normal


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> It will dip when put into reverse gear, and will return once you reach around 10mph, turn the knob back to the middle position or turn the ignition off.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

yes, I confirm that as soon as I go forward at about 15-20kmh, the mirror repositions itself; obviously it repositions itself even if I put the knob in the center! beautiful and functional modification as well as technological


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

the mirror returns to its correct position even if you turn off the car


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep, says that in my quoted post above


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

that's right, mine also works perfectly then, I was worried because I thought it would have to get into the initial position even as soon as I insert D but no, it resets itself at about 20kmh


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, however, this work can also be done on the driver's side mirror and should work as well as on the standard audi


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, every time I disconnect the battery, the memory is also lost; today i am not able to memorize the position and i don't understand why, what could have happened?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, I ask you for help, I don't understand why it is still not memorizing the position, could it be that the coding has been lost or a cable has been disconnected?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you see the potentiometer measuring blocks changing when moving the mirror in both directions?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't understand, can you repeat what should I do?

how do i see the potentiometer measurement blocks? what is the potentiometer and where can I find it?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think I put the info somewhere in this thread, I'm sure I remember adding it, you'll just have to read though to find it!...but using measuring blocks you should be able to see the values change for the new mirror adjustment motor. This will confirm you have the wiring correct at least, as the first thing to validate


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's in this post Retrofit: reverse mirror dip (kerb view)


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

it is strange that until now it has worked perfectly

can i do something to fix it?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know whether to check some fuse or other


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys I update you; certainly when the battery is disconnected, a bit like with other car functions, the mirror also undergoes operating irregularities; after 6 days of inactivity of the car, the mirror has perfectly resumed working correctly


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> B and C are the most basic early ones, I think. It depends if you want to do further mods such as folding mirrors?
> 
> E and J are lowline later models
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Quick question on this one, mate. Do you know (or do you know a way I can find out) whether the D module will be able to support this functionality? H, impossible to find. D, difficult, but possible.

Thanks, mate.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ritred said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Quick question on this one, mate. Do you know (or do you know a way I can find out) whether the D module will be able to support this functionality? H, impossible to find. D, difficult, but possible.
> 
> Thanks, mate.


I don't know for sure unfortunately

D and H seem equivalent in other ways, eg convenience folding, and have the same pinning, so I would gamble and say it does


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> I don't know for sure unfortunately
> 
> D and H seem equivalent in other ways, eg convenience folding, and have the same pinning, so I would gamble and say it does


Gamble it is ... ;o)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha, don't blame me if not  D does support folding mirrors too if that interests you in future


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Haha, don't blame me if not  D does support folding mirrors too if that interests you in future


He, he, don't worry, I won't. It would, but I haven't even begun to explore how to go about that one. One step at a time ...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am opening up the wing mirrors again soon for another reason and this discussion came to mind, so I have ordered a Q5/Q7 (4M part prefix) adjustment motor as it is nicer to have a stock part fitted than my modified one, even if not visible. So hopefully it will be a direct swap for me. Will post here once done as it gives another option on parts, though still not easy to find



lukeexecute said:


> I ordered the mirror motor in the pictures below, which is from a Q7 4M and it doesn't need any mod to the rear case as it fits as it is.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

After swapping in my new Q5/Q7 motor my original modified one is now for sale. Need to check prices but let me know if you are interested. Will include the hard to get hold of green connector also.

Your mirror bracket will still need modification regardless of the motor used


----------

